# 101 Reasons Why You Should Drop Pod'Lair's Stupid Models and Join Com'Sens Now



## Delta Lead (Aug 13, 2012)

I get this Aura from the Pod' Lair videos, it's the same feeling i get when i am in the presence of religious/anti religious fanatics. It makes my skin crawl and I start to act passive aggressive. I hate that feeling, it feels.... corrupted. :frustrating:


----------



## Pyrocide (Dec 13, 2012)

Omg this Pod People shit is ridiculous and everywhere and won't go away, like fucking glitter.

I'm a Nai'Xyy apparently (Ni-Fe). My facial expressions are Xyy, no matter how much it seems like an Fi inner resonation, and my eye drifting is Nai, not Si because like, I'm pretty smart and sensors are dumb.


----------



## PSchall (Jun 8, 2012)

The birth of Pod'lair:


----------



## hallstrigity (Feb 11, 2013)

Delta Lead said:


> I get this Aura from the Pod' Lair videos, it's the same feeling i get when i am in the presence of religious/anti religious fanatics. It makes my skin crawl and I start to act passive aggressive. I hate that feeling, it feels.... corrupted. :frustrating:



I hear you there - its funny how people holding polar views like that make a person feel the same way. I just came across the Pod'Lair deal and am quite literally sick to my stomach over it. I like you-tube for MBTI stuff - or at least I did until I saw this stomach-churning group of cultists. Part of me want's to troll it all - but at the same time my psyche doesn't long appreciate the ire of such people. Someone phone Asgard - there's a Yoden among us!


----------



## mchayze (Feb 24, 2010)

*podlair genius*

Ah hem. 
Talk about a theory thats long winded. Holy cow. Sounds like a personal issue to me. 

The only comment I could make in regards to podlair theory, name calling aside.. Would be that society as a whole missed the bucket on something so smack in the face obvious that it defies the way mbti "comes across" to people. Now I'm talking about everyone as a whole. I'm taking planet earth. 
Now myself diving into personality type as of recent years, had come across as so confusing. If you think podlair has use of words that describe personality type, cognitive functions. How about mbti?
I mean come on. Now for the sake of getting on with my life, which by the way I've done a pretty good job. I would say I've accomplished some heroic feats in my time and cannot speak for anyone else. 
Getting back. How could it be more obvious that you would be able to read the body language of another person in a way that would instantly convey cognitive function. 
This has to be the biggest no brainer of all time. Correct. 
The people at podlair I've commended on their work. You should do the same. 
The use of terminology translation is so awesome. So to the point. I think this is their mission to speed things up before the whole of humanity goes way south. You know the saying that there is no better time than the present. 
I think that,I think his name is Thomas, is a brilliant individual. The way he conveys the podlair theory goes right through to the core of my being. I'm no fool and I don't give in to scams cults etc. 
I have the feeling that many of the attacks on podlair are based on nothing more than disagreements from members on other forums. 
This is my opinion, and yes everyone had got one. 
Open your eyes when relating to your family friends and notice how obvious this is. 
I'm mchayze and I approve this message. 
Peace




Muck Fe said:


> Pod'liar is a misleading system. Those who think that Pod'lair has the linguistic prowess to produce a masterwork of meritorious literature should think again, and that claim is even more true now. You may be disappointed to hear that my concrete suggestions on how to tend to the casualties of Pod'lair's war on sanity are sprinkled throughout this post like raisins in a pudding, not grouped together in a single block of text at the end. This was a conscious decision I made based on the observation that Pod'lair is totally filthy, as it has proved to my complete satisfaction. I'm sure you get my point here. I don't much care to share the same planet as Pod'lair. Its peons probably don't realize that because it's not mentioned in the funny papers or in the movies. Nevertheless, a bunch of vexatious urban guerrillas have recently been accused of making us less united, less moral, less sensitive, less engaged, and more perversely untrustworthy. Pod'lair's fingerprints are all over that operation. Even if it turns out that it is not ultimately responsible for instigating it, the sheer amount of its involvement demands answers. For instance, is it really Pod'lair's impression that it can bring about peace and prosperity for the whole of humanity through violence, deception, oppression, exploitation, graft, and theft? Well, I'm sure Pod'lair would rather control your bank account, your employment, your personal safety, and your mind than answer that particular question.
> 
> Pod'lair has no evidence or examples to back up its point. That being the case, we indeed can infer that Pod'lair obviously believes that truth is merely a social construct. What kind of Humpty-Dumpty world is it living in? As you no doubt realize, that's a particularly timely question. In fact, just half an hour ago I heard someone express the opinion that Pod'lair has vowed that before long it'll obliterate our sense of identity. This is hardly news; Pod'lair has been vowing that for months with the regularity of a metronome. What is news is that it, already oppressive with its tendentious animadversions, will perhaps be the ultimate exterminator of our human species—if separate species we be—for its reserve of unguessed horrors could never be borne by mortal brains if loosed upon the world. If you think that that's a frightening thought then consider that it seems clear that sometimes the best course of action will be obvious, sometimes not. But we ought to look at the matter in a broader framework before we draw final conclusions on the subject: We see that Pod'lair's seemingly egalitarian ideas lead only to results that are both contumacious and unfair. In view of that, it is not surprising that Pod'lair's brutish rantings give people a new and largely artificial basis for evaluating things and making decisions. Pod'lair then blames us for that. Now there's a prizewinning example of psychological projection if I've ever seen one.
> 
> ...


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l did not know this was taken seriously by anyone until recently.

l watching NF Geeks videos awhile ago on YT and a suggestion for a pod'lair video came up.

EL OH EL that anyone would be serious about it. Cult leader much? Keeping an eye out for that Zyy'Ni Adeynus on the ENFJ sub btw


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

mchayze said:


> Ah hem.
> Talk about a theory thats long winded. Holy cow. Sounds like a personal issue to me.
> 
> The only comment I could make in regards to podlair theory, name calling aside.. Would be that society as a whole missed the bucket on something so smack in the face obvious that it defies the way mbti "comes across" to people. Now I'm talking about everyone as a whole. I'm taking planet earth.
> ...


_*
Yes, absolutely. It's about as serious as serious gets.
~Pod'dawg -> out~*_


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

@mchayze

I sincerely hope that when you reach your inevitable point of disillusionment with the pod people, please, whatever you do, don't end your life.


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

Fuck Pod Lair and Com Sens, I'm too much outside the system to join some cult.

fuck the system. (shoots himself to get out the system)


----------



## mchayze (Feb 24, 2010)

hallstrigity said:


> I hear you there - its funny how people holding polar views like that make a person feel the same way. I just came across the Pod'Lair deal and am quite literally sick to my stomach over it. I like you-tube for MBTI stuff - or at least I did until I saw this stomach-churning group of cultists. Part of me want's to troll it all - but at the same time my psyche doesn't long appreciate the ire of such people. Someone phone Asgard - there's a Yoden among us!



Hey for what it's worth, it seems odd to go by INFJ. Where is the LoVe


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

Hmmmm I don't know. I've been told to watch out for little groups that form on these psychology threads.


----------



## Figure (Jun 22, 2011)

Satan Claus said:


> Hmmmm I don't know. I've been told to watch out for little groups that form on these psychology threads.


To quote myself a little over one year ago on this thread:



> Today, they bet me they would be "well-known" someday, and I told them I would "hold them to their word."


They're not moving much now, are they? 

I wouldn't worry about it XD


----------

